# Making a licensable Mystery track - out of Garbage...



## tzilla (Apr 1, 2021)

So the takeaway for this kind of video (about 2 minutes) for my composer friends...If you can make a track out of some random plinks and bonks from a glass pepper shaker bottle and a cracker and cereal box... it means you are listening to the sounds and hearing the potential, hearing the current potential and then how you can shape it with mixing or sound design if necessary. While recording, my intent was to discover the low energy, the tonal possibilities, the percussive elements - all the things I knew would be a good starting point for a track. The challenge then was, can I make something beyond a simple sort of lofi beat as I'd done previously? The part of the track was the most tweaked was taking a plink from the bottle and creating a pad.


----------



## tzilla (Apr 1, 2021)

This thumbnail is ridiculous...LOL


----------



## robgb (Apr 1, 2021)

Brilliant. One of the best arguments for buying the full version of Kontakt and doing stuff yourself. You could seriously score an entire movie like this.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 2, 2021)

Great way to show you can makes music from anything


----------



## tzilla (Apr 2, 2021)

robgb said:


> Brilliant. One of the best arguments for buying the full version of Kontakt and doing stuff yourself. You could seriously score an entire movie like this.


I appreciate it!


----------



## tzilla (Apr 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Great way to show you can makes music from anything


Thank you! I go through and pick out my favorite sounds from the recording, but once you throw them into the sampler and start playing, you can really find the possibilities.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 2, 2021)

I am looking forward to your upcoming courses.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have this ever so vague recollection of a time when lots of folks created their own samples... think Mirage time. I am always pleased to see someone bring the idea back. Heck, now I need to do something!


----------



## tzilla (Apr 2, 2021)

wst3 said:


> I have this ever so vague recollection of a time when lots of folks created their own samples... think Mirage time. I am always pleased to see someone bring the idea back. Heck, now I need to do something!


Ahhhh, the Mirage! I had the Ensoniq ASR-10 rackmount...was an important part of my early setup!


----------

